
Show HN: An online meetup group for indie hackers - antcas
https://hopin.to/events/indie-worldwide-meetup-february-2020
======
antcas
Indie Worldwide is a community centered around live online meetups hosted 1-2
times a month. We've been meeting once or twice a month since last Spring,
this next meetup will be our 14th (I think, kind of lost count). It's been a
really neat way to meet people working on cool projects from all over the
world I don't think I'd have ever gotten the chance to meet in person.

------
yashvanth
Glad I'm a part of this!

------
anm89
How many meetups have already been done?

~~~
antcas
This will be our 14th or 15th, I lost track of the exact count.

